# Poppy in a Miami clip



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Got back from the groomer and went directly to obedience class, she's sleeping at my feet right now and is tuckered out. Before she zonked I took a picture, not great, but you can see the cut.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poppy looks gorgeous!!! I love her ticking. Just a beautiful girl.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww Poppy looks great!!! And it doesn't look super short like some.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love her head piece. I like how they didn't shave her down so much on the body too.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She looks GREAT in that clip! And I love, love those big black tick spots all over her instead of the small ticking! Adorable girl!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty, pretty coat!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments. We went to the park today and some kid commented on her afro. After that I said she was ready for the 80s with her fro and leg warmers. I love the cut and will probably keep her in it for the summer


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Love it. I did the same to Fly. I love how it's low maintenance and fun.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love your dog...she looks like one of mine that lives with my daughter in SC. Has anyone ever stood and argued with you about your dog being mixed with a dalmation? We have and they do not believe us


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks lovely in that cut. I love her pretty big spots!
_


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

spoospirit- thank you 

p2p- funny thing, today at the park a group of high schoolers were looking at her and I heard one say dalmation. Of course I explained what she was and they we all "she's so cute" I told the they could pet her if they wanted. They all got excited and shortly 6-8 teen were surrounding her. She loved it, layed down for a belly rub from one. About an hour after that a family with a girl around 8 was in ear shot and the girl told her parents to look a poodle/dalmation. I went to speak with them and found our the little girl loves the look of dalmations but also loves poodles and has some allergy asthma issues. So I gave them the hypo-allergenic info on poodles and let them know that my hubby and son who both have allergies have no reaction to Poppy the little girl was so excited. She of course loved on Poppy for a while to. But the other day at another park two women were walking and I heard on say something about the poo/dal cross and when they got closer they asked what she was. Standard Poodle, I could tell by their look they did not belive me, I didn't waste my time on explain to them, it would not have mattered. Anyone that seems interested I will explain about her coloring, those that look at me like I have no idea, I just move on.

Regardless, those of us with partis or other multi-colored love them because they unique. Not that any poodle is not unique in their own way, some just more on the outside


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Poppy looks great in that style. I love how they did the puppy head. 
I get comments on my dogs afro too. I keep it large but just cut it shorter the other day because he mats so fast.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Poodle/dal cross. LOL!

Some guys at the park made the comment..."that's not a poodle, that's a lab with a perm!:der:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks fabulous!! Great groom!


----------

